# what beautiful weather



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I know its to be expected in Spain, sunny and warm weather in May, but since the winter has been so cold and I did nothing but moan about it, I thought I´d rejoice the glorious weather we´re now having. Its perfect, not too hot, the pools just about warm enough to dip more than a toe in, the birds are sing and all is well!!... even the exchange rates looking good!!!! This is the Spain I came out here to enjoy!

Jo


----------



## mickybob (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks JO, I realy needed to hear that. Here, it's cold, the wind was howling last night, and is still blowing. It is threatening to rain, and I still cant get out to cut the grass.


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Yep. It's glorious! The birds are a twittering, the sea is gently rolling, the odour of suntan lotion, flowers in full bloom, the chirping of the crickets. What more do we want eh 

I wouldn't trust the pool yet tho'. Brrrrrrr. Too cold for me until July when the "electric trees" start....lol.


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> I know its to be expected in Spain, sunny and warm weather in May, but since the winter has been so cold and I did nothing but moan about it, I thought I´d rejoice the glorious weather we´re now having. Its perfect, not too hot, the pools just about warm enough to dip more than a toe in, the birds are sing and all is well!!... even the exchange rates looking good!!!! This is the Spain I came out here to enjoy!
> 
> Jo


its raining its pouring the mrs is boaring
stuff it im going to bed and do some snoaring


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

jkchawner said:


> its raining its pouring the mrs is boaring
> stuff it im going to bed and do some snoaring


 Aaaaaah. We shouldn't be rubbin' it in should we. 

No. It's horrible out here. The mossies are back!! The pool is cold! It's very expensive! The crickets keep me awake at night with that bloody horrible chirping! That yellow ball in the sky burns me and i have to sit in the goddam shade!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Chica said:


> Yep. It's glorious! The birds are a twittering, the sea is gently rolling, the odour of suntan lotion, flowers in full bloom, the chirping of the crickets. What more do we want eh
> 
> I wouldn't trust the pool yet tho'. Brrrrrrr. Too cold for me until July when the "electric trees" start....lol.



oh you get electric trees too, I thought we were the only ones who called em that!!! I really love those, dunno what they are but that noise tells me I´m in a hot country!!!!

Jo


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Yep we get em. I think they are cricket like creatures and they make that noise to keep cool. Is it that they rub there legs together or something? I don't know. But yes, I love that sound too. You really know it's hot when you hear them don't you Jo.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Well, enjoy it whilst it lasts, girls - temps are going down here by the weekend. Bummer. Haven't got a pool to cool off in, so the sprinkler's out and we're running around underneath that!!!

Tallulah.xx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Ya know...I never, ever thought I would say that I love to see the rain 
But I do..... now. It's sooo refreshing (exept for when it's cold). I love it. I love the thunder storms. I sit out on the balcony and watch the firework display over the sea. Amazing!! It's so nice to be able to sit outside and watch it without being froze to death!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tallulah said:


> Well, enjoy it whilst it lasts, girls - temps are going down here by the weekend. Bummer. Haven't got a pool to cool off in, so the sprinkler's out and we're running around underneath that!!!
> 
> Tallulah.xx



YOU ARE JOKING!! I´ve just got myself in "summer mode". Maybe its just gonna get cooler up there where you live!!?????????

Jo xx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> YOU ARE JOKING!! I´ve just got myself in "summer mode". Maybe its just gonna get cooler up there where you live!!?????????
> 
> Jo xx


Well, being the selfish mare that I am, I'm afraid I've not been keeping an eye on your weather forecast for you down there lol!!!! Still, I think these past few days are a sign of things to come and they are saying that we're in for a record summer

Tallulah.xx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

sadly tis true .... the forecast for this weekend is not brilliant! and Im p+++++d off about that because we have friends flying over from the UK for the weekend and Ive been telling them how gorgeous it is now !!! 
Maybe the forecasters have got it wrong ... hope so because at the moment its forecast to be cloudy and some rain ! boo!


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

On a more serious note, this was the news on the web this morning. It's goin' ta get hotter!!

"Spain is more affected by climate change than any other country in the European Union, according to information from Greenpeace on Tuesday.

The ecological organisation said in their report presented on the occasion of their 25th anniversary in Spain, that evidence of climate change in Spain shows the need for urgent action to prevent any further global warming. Greenpeace said Spain will be affected by average temperature increases of 1.5 degrees – which is more than double the global average."


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Suenneil said:


> sadly tis true .... the forecast for this weekend is not brilliant! and Im p+++++d off about that because we have friends flying over from the UK for the weekend and Ive been telling them how gorgeous it is now !!!
> Maybe the forecasters have got it wrong ... hope so because at the moment its forecast to be cloudy and some rain ! boo!



NOT LISTENING, NOT LISTENING, NOT LISTENING...!!!!!

Jo


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Chica said:


> On a more serious note, this was the news on the web this morning. It's goin' ta get hotter!!
> 
> "Spain is more affected by climate change than any other country in the European Union, according to information from Greenpeace on Tuesday.
> 
> The ecological organisation said in their report presented on the occasion of their 25th anniversary in Spain, that evidence of climate change in Spain shows the need for urgent action to prevent any further global warming. Greenpeace said Spain will be affected by average temperature increases of 1.5 degrees – which is more than double the global average."


Climate here has been changing for some time now - there is particular confusion amongst the flora and fauna here due to increases in temperatures - second/third/fourth bloomings, fruit trees in blossom far earlier, etc etc. Hate to say it though, but we're all enjoying the sun at the moment after so much cold and rain to let it really affect our conscience, unfortunately.


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> NOT LISTENING, NOT LISTENING, NOT LISTENING...!!!!!
> 
> Jo


JoJo. Don't be upset now. You have lots of hot, hot, hot weather to come yet. You WILL get your fill...lol


----------



## mickybob (Dec 31, 2008)

Go on , rub it in. Just cos your in "Sunny Spain". That's mean. Any way, we have a pool out the back as well. Trouble is, it's only there when it rains.


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

mickybob said:


> Go on , rub it in. Just cos your in "Sunny Spain". That's mean. Any way, we have a pool out the back as well. Trouble is, it's only there when it rains.



Sorrrry. Are there any little duckers in it?


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

It's been sunny for days round 'ere but they reckon we might get a spot of rain by the weekend ........ which is nae bother .............. the places & the people will just be a bit damp



Doggy


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I s'pose a bit of rain washes the dust out of the air and cleans the car!

Jo xx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> I s'pose a bit of rain washes the dust out of the air and cleans the car!
> 
> Jo xx


Does it Jo?? My car is worse after the rain. Covered in dried on dusty rain drops. Don't know if that is from living near the beach. my windows are terrible too


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

...... or wahes the dust off everything else and dumps its on your car! thats what always happens to mine when it rains .... turns from a lovely midnight blue to strange brown stain !


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Suenneil said:


> ...... or wahes the dust off everything else and dumps its on your car! thats what always happens to mine when it rains .... turns from a lovely midnight blue to strange brown stain !


yes and cos theres no gutters, the [email protected] on the roof gets washed down onto the terrace!!!

Jo


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

It went up to 29C in Madrid today. Nice and sunny! Great weather!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Still beautiful again today, in fact perfect for a BBQ this evening! Lets see what damage i can do with charcoal, burgers and lighter fuel!!!


Jo xxx


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Aye, nice here too in fact me & Sue have been in the pool. Wasn't too bad either




Doggy


----------



## mickybob (Dec 31, 2008)

Aye, not too bad here either, rain has eased off and wind has settled to a steady 8 on the beaufort scale. Was thinking of a B-B-Q, but the kitchen gets too smoky when I fire it up inside. As for the pool, I'll have to waite till the birds have finished their bath.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mickybob said:


> Aye, not too bad here either, rain has eased off and wind has settled to a steady 8 on the beaufort scale. Was thinking of a B-B-Q, but the kitchen gets too smoky when I fire it up inside. As for the pool, I'll have to waite till the birds have finished their bath.


for heavens sake Mick get over here!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## mickybob (Dec 31, 2008)

O.K. Jo, will do. Bye the way, do I have to bring the wife and kids????


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mickybob said:


> O.K. Jo, will do. Bye the way, do I have to bring the wife and kids????


yes of course you do, who else would keep you in check!!!!!!

I wonder if there are BBQ courses run in Spain, to hell with learning the language, I need to learn how to not turn everything into soot!!!!

Right, to the kitchen now to do an omlette!!!

Jo xx


----------



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

jojo said:


> yes of course you do, who else would keep you in check!!!!!!
> 
> I wonder if there are BBQ courses run in Spain, to hell with learning the language, I need to learn how to not turn everything into soot!!!!
> 
> ...


Now Jo, if you need help with the braai, just let me know! The main point is this: Don't treat it like a stove, (trying to get instant heat), cook your food when the heat is dying down , not when it is heating up and enjoy it as an event - not just an alternative way to cook your food!
BTW, will pm you tomorrow about Alqueria


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

sausages anyone????

Jo xxx


----------



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

jojo said:


> View attachment 683
> 
> 
> sausages anyone????
> ...


OMG! Do tell me that they have not come off your BBQ! They look like something that I had to pick up after my dog!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> View attachment 683
> 
> 
> sausages anyone????
> ...


Really, could not manage another mouthfull. Thank you.

Tallulah.xx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Zimtony said:


> Now Jo, if you need help with the braai, just let me know! The main point is this: Don't treat it like a stove, (trying to get instant heat), cook your food when the heat is dying down , not when it is heating up and enjoy it as an event - not just an alternative way to cook your food!
> BTW, will pm you tomorrow about Alqueria


Hello skatjie,
Now you SA's really know how to braai - one of my best mates back in the UK was Afrikanner - and a bbq at her place was always a treat. Boerewors and biltong she could get hold of quite easily, luckily, as there was a deli in town run by Afrikaaners as well. They did grape fanta too, which I've not seen elsewhere! 
Tallulah.x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Zimtony said:


> OMG! Do tell me that they have not come off your BBQ! They look like something that I had to pick up after my dog!



They were the good ones!!!  You´ve hurt my feelings!!!

Jo xx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tallulah said:


> Really, could not manage another mouthfull. Thank you.
> 
> Tallulah.xx


We had omlettes in the end, they were good!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## mickybob (Dec 31, 2008)

What, omlettes done on a B-B-Q. I must get some cooking lessons you, second thoughts Iv'e seen your sausages.


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

Fanta was graped in Brazil, too


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hey, the weather must be good, I´ve been sitting out on the terrace this evening, listening to the crickets, enjoying the atmosphere and not feeling cold! Relaxing and at peace with the world!!!! this is why I came to Spain!

Jo xx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

scharlack said:


> Fanta was graped in Brazil, too


Bet you didn't have Irn Bru or Dandelion & Burdock though!!!


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> Bet you didn't have Irn Bru or Dandelion & Burdock though!!!


Nah, none of that 

BTW, time for a beer before going to bed. It's good weather for a beer ... and Barça managed to beat knock Chelsea last night. Gotta have a beer on that, too!

Visca Barça!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

scharlack said:


> Nah, none of that
> 
> BTW, time for a beer before going to bed. It's good weather for a beer ... and Barça managed to beat knock Chelsea last night. Gotta have a beer on that, too!
> 
> Visca Barça!


Mine's a vodka and tonic, light on the ice cubes, lemon twist. Thanks.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> Mine's a vodka and tonic, light on the ice cubes, lemon twist. Thanks.



Jojo, what you having hon? Sharlack's getting them in. We're celebrating a footie win apparently....ho hum.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tallulah said:


> Jojo, what you having hon? Sharlack's getting them in. We're celebrating a footie win apparently....ho hum.


eh??? oops got carried away with my peacefullness on the terrace. Sat chatting to the kids and relaxing. What a lovely evening!!

Barcelona beat Chelsea didnt they??? or was that last week??

Jo


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> eh??? oops got carried away with my peacefullness on the terrace. Sat chatting to the kids and relaxing. What a lovely evening!!
> 
> Barcelona beat Chelsea didnt they??? or was that last week??
> 
> Jo


Last night apparently. Pass them nibbles over.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tallulah said:


> Last night apparently. Pass them nibbles over.



there you go, I´ve eaten all the nuts, sorry! Hey, Steves gon AWOL this evening again???? he´s not been around much at all just recently, I miss him..... purely in a professional capacity of course!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> there you go, I´ve eaten all the nuts, sorry! Hey, Steves gon AWOL this evening again???? he´s not been around much at all just recently, I miss him..... purely in a professional capacity of course!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Man flu again? From the sounds of his post earlier he sounded rather poorly.

Blimey - Sharlack's slow on bringing the drinks over. Must be a queue at the bar.


Tallulah.xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tallulah said:


> Man flu again? From the sounds of his post earlier he sounded rather poorly.
> 
> Blimey - Sharlack's slow on bringing the drinks over. Must be a queue at the bar.
> 
> ...


probably chatting up the sub 30 española that xtreme and Hall having been desparately trying to impress - bless em! Go tell him to get a move on, I´m gasping!

Jo


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> probably chatting up the sub 30 española that xtreme and Hall having been desparately trying to impress - bless em! Go tell him to get a move on, I´m gasping!
> 
> Jo


HEY SHARLACK !!!
Apresse-se acima, nós são sedento!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tallulah said:


> HEY SHARLACK !!!
> Apresse-se acima, nós são sedento!


.. SI!! and all that! 

We ought to go into that lounge area one evening and sit in there chatting like this, have a virtual get together, an outing, see what the others there do!!

Jo


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> there you go, I´ve eaten all the nuts, sorry! Hey, Steves gon AWOL this evening again???? he´s not been around much at all just recently, I miss him..... purely in a professional capacity of course!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


They drew 1-1 at Stamford Bridge on Tue 

1-1 gave Barça the pass to the final (away goal) as they drew 0-0 in Barcelona.

Oh, beer is good! God, I will have "la penultima", just like the Spaniards .... 

Trying to pick up some "Català". Love this language ... beautiful. Unfortunately the madrileños don't like it as much


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> .. SI!! and all that!
> 
> We ought to go into that lounge area one evening and sit in there chatting like this, have a virtual get together, an outing, see what the others there do!!
> 
> Jo


ahem....that was my best portuguese! 

Yeah, we'll pop into the lounge one of these fine evenings, invite a few friends. You bring the nibbles and I'll bring a few bottles of vino!!


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> .. SI!! and all that!
> 
> We ought to go into that lounge area one evening and sit in there chatting like this, have a virtual get together, an outing, see what the others there do!!
> 
> Jo


WOW! Portuguese!?!?! You are writing better than me   

Totally agree Jojo! Need to try a virtual chat/conference/meeting to actually put names to faces and voices! Wouldn't it be great?

Enjoy this weather gals... tomorrow wont be as good apparently  Overcast all over Spain with rains in the north (of course!)


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tallulah said:


> ahem....that was my best portuguese!
> 
> Yeah, we'll pop into the lounge one of these fine evenings, invite a few friends. You bring the nibbles and I'll bring a few bottles of vino!!


yes that wouldnt be a bad idea, I dont think the lounge is used enough, it tends to have a few strange people there who dont seem to belong anywhere else. I might actually move this thread into there when we´ve done and see if it encourages others to join in!!! A virtual evening with two blondes... it could be worse.... not much but it could be! 

I s´pose I oughta go to bed, I´ve gotta job interview in the morning with someone Steve knows or who works for steve??? just a few days casual office work apparently??? Dunno if I´m allowed to mention it on here - ooops!!!

Jo


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> yes that wouldnt be a bad idea, I dont think the lounge is used enough, it tends to have a few strange people there who dont seem to belong anywhere else. I might actually move this thread into there when we´ve done and see if it encourages others to join in!!! A virtual evening with two blondes... it could be worse.... not much but it could be!
> 
> I s´pose I oughta go to bed, I´ve gotta job interview in the morning with someone Steve knows or who works for steve??? just a few days casual office work apparently??? Dunno if I´m allowed to mention it on here - ooops!!!
> 
> Jo



Hey, best of luck with the interview!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

scharlack said:


> WOW! Portuguese!?!?! You are writing better than me
> 
> Totally agree Jojo! Need to try a virtual chat/conference/meeting to actually put names to faces and voices! Wouldn't it be great?
> 
> Enjoy this weather gals... tomorrow wont be as good apparently  Overcast all over Spain with rains in the north (of course!)


Yes we know, don't remind us that the weather is changing. I've still got a lovely orange glow though to remind me of sunnier days. As for faces/voices to names, only if XTreme promises to put on a pair of trousers.

Tallulah.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

scharlack said:


> Hey, best of luck with the interview!


Why thank you Sharlack!! nite nite ya'll sweet dreams!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> yes that wouldnt be a bad idea, I dont think the lounge is used enough, it tends to have a few strange people there who dont seem to belong anywhere else. I might actually move this thread into there when we´ve done and see if it encourages others to join in!!! A virtual evening with two blondes... it could be worse.... not much but it could be!
> 
> I s´pose I oughta go to bed, I´ve gotta job interview in the morning with someone Steve knows or who works for steve??? just a few days casual office work apparently??? Dunno if I´m allowed to mention it on here - ooops!!!
> 
> Jo


You're not advertising anything, you're not being offensive....er, what's the list again?!!? Anyway, best of luck. Sock it to 'em girl!!

Tallulah.xxx


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

tallulah said:


> yes we know, don't remind us that the weather is changing. I've still got a lovely orange glow though to remind me of sunnier days. As for faces/voices to names, only if xtreme promises to put on a pair of trousers.
> 
> Tallulah.


lmao! :d :d :d


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

scharlack said:


> lmao! :d :d :d


Did I translate correctly by the way into Portuguese or did I come out with something highly offensive?!


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> Did I translate correctly by the way into Portuguese or did I come out with something highly offensive?!


Portuguese is correct.

I was laughing at the comment on Xtreme's trousers.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

scharlack said:


> Portuguese is correct.
> 
> I was laughing at the comment on Xtreme's trousers.


I realised.  Well, with the weather on the change again, he may feel the need for clothes once more .... bit of a chill in those parts .... of Spain, of course!


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> I realised.  Well, with the weather on the change again, he may feel the need for clothes once more .... bit of a chill in those parts .... of Spain, of course!


Let's hope that the weather is going to be nice and warm from now on!

I need a last beer (I promise to be the last)... then off to bed 

Enjoy


----------



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> Hello skatjie,
> Now you SA's really know how to braai - one of my best mates back in the UK was Afrikanner - and a bbq at her place was always a treat. Boerewors and biltong she could get hold of quite easily, luckily, as there was a deli in town run by Afrikaaners as well. They did grape fanta too, which I've not seen elsewhere!
> Tallulah.x


Yep, back home a braai is so much more than just anopportunity to burn some sausages! (sorry Jo!!) A braai is an event, much on a similar scale as a long Spanish lunch. It seems that when you think of it, it is mainly in the UK where people eat as fast as they can, as much stodge as they can and try and get the meal over and done with so quickly. I wonder why this is? In Spain, France, Italy, Portugal the mealtime is used as a leisurley family occsiaion? Cultural differences or just busy lives?

Boerie, biltong, droewors, melktert - now I actually feel a bit homesick! Fanta grape was really good. Another slight difference is that Cream Soda is green in South Africa. When i was in the UK and some one showed me the cream soda, it was the same as lemonade! Puke!! It's gotta be green!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Zimtony said:


> Yep, back home a braai is so much more than just anopportunity to burn some sausages! (sorry Jo!!) A braai is an event, much on a similar scale as a long Spanish lunch. It seems that when you think of it, it is mainly in the UK where people eat as fast as they can, as much stodge as they can and try and get the meal over and done with so quickly. I wonder why this is? In Spain, France, Italy, Portugal the mealtime is used as a leisurley family occsiaion? Cultural differences or just busy lives?
> 
> Boerie, biltong, droewors, melktert - now I actually feel a bit homesick! Fanta grape was really good. Another slight difference is that Cream Soda is green in South Africa. When i was in the UK and some one showed me the cream soda, it was the same as lemonade! Puke!! It's gotta be green!


Green cream soda?!?! The dirty [email protected]! (to quote Catherine Tate). You guys sure can eat as well - but then, they grow them big in SA!!!  Eating here, as well as eating in any other eu country I've been too is an amazing experience and takes time to get used to. I think that's why there's such a huge sense of family - they take the time to spend with each other, rather than shovelling crap down their necks before catching the latest episode of Corrie or Eastenders. Some of my closest friends have been from SA - used to go to a few of their reunion nights in London - I must try and remember the name of that private boys school that they went to over there - they had an SA version of our sausage roll as well which they went wild over!! 

Tallulah.x


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> Green cream soda?!?! The dirty [email protected]! (to quote Catherine Tate). You guys sure can eat as well - but then, they grow them big in SA!!!  Eating here, as well as eating in any other eu country I've been too is an amazing experience and takes time to get used to. I think that's why there's such a huge sense of family - they take the time to spend with each other, rather than shovelling crap down their necks before catching the latest episode of Corrie or Eastenders. Some of my closest friends have been from SA - used to go to a few of their reunion nights in London - I must try and remember the name of that private boys school that they went to over there - they had an SA version of our sausage roll as well which they went wild over!!
> 
> Tallulah.x



KEARSNEY COLLEGE, DURBAN!!! There...knew it would come back to me!!!


----------



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> KEARSNEY COLLEGE, DURBAN!!! There...knew it would come back to me!!!


Good school, crap rugby players!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

ok!! so wheres the sun gone!! Its positively freezing here today !

Jo xx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

......... and now its pouring! Just as the feria opposite my house is cranking up 

Jo xx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Thistelling down here as well. Might get my thunder storm today. Yippeeeeee

Sorry 'bout ya feria tho' Jo


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Chica said:


> Thistelling down here as well. Might get my thunder storm today. Yippeeeeee
> 
> Sorry 'bout ya feria tho' Jo


I´m not!!! it went on til 2.30am and kept me awake, so serves them right!!!! Actually a bit of rain (well a lot of rain) isnt stopping em. "She´s" yelling out stuff over the loudspeaker and theres several different songs booming all at the same time across the village!! 

If it carries on til 2.30am tonight/tomorrow, I may well be going over there in my pjs and causing a scene!!!! rain or not!!

I'm only joking really, its part of Spain I like, there´s always a party/fiesta going on and they really know how to have fun and enjoy the simple things in life

Jo xx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

If it stops raining then you could always wang some buckets of water out ya windows at em


----------



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

Chica said:


> If it stops raining then you could always wang some buckets of water out ya windows at em


Don't talk about water to Jo!!! She is now in water saving mode!!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Well, it's turned out to be a surprisingly pleasant, sunny and warm day here - sorry!! But console yourself with the fact that I have been unable to relax as I've been trailing round the shops with three miserable children and a mother-in-law, clothes and shoe shopping


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Zimtony said:


> Don't talk about water to Jo!!! She is now in water saving mode!!


OOOps yes. Bit of a sore point...


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Is that a photo of Toyah Wilcox


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

So did anyone else have the "mother" of all thunderstorms last night????

Its beautiful here this morning, the rain has cleared the air and its a really lovely, crisp morning 

Jo xx


----------



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

jojo said:


> So did anyone else have the "mother" of all thunderstorms last night????
> 
> Its beautiful here this morning, the rain has cleared the air and its a really lovely, crisp morning
> 
> Jo xx


Yep, it bucketed down in el Grande last night! Dropped the pollen level as well, so today should be great!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Zimtony said:


> Yep, it bucketed down in el Grande last night! Dropped the pollen level as well, so today should be great!


good!!!!! I was beginning to think that there was a solitary black cloud just over me and my house and everyone else was having a dry, balmy night... WITH ELECTRICITY!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

jojo said:


> good!!!!! I was beginning to think that there was a solitary black cloud just over me and my house and everyone else was having a dry, balmy night... WITH ELECTRICITY!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Did you have to play the popular family game, "Sevillana Blind Mans Bluff" then last night?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Zimtony said:


> Did you have to play the popular family game, "Sevillana Blind Mans Bluff" then last night?


ooohh yes!!!! It seems however modern and up to date the Spanish have become, they really havent got their power supply right yet have they! I´ve lost count of the number of power cuts we´ve had since we´ve been in spain, something that really doesnt happen much in the UK anymore. They´re not always for very long... anything from 2 mins to 2 or 3 hours, last nights was only 10 mins, but we had a lot of flickering before and after. They do seem to ocur with alarming regularity here and play havoc with my alarm clock and timers etc 

Why is that?

jo


----------

